# Rear Middle seat belt will not release



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rickyravan said:


> Has anyone else encountered an issue with the rear middle seat belt not releasing. I have had this issue a couple of times and usually letting the back seat down provides enough slack to release and allow the seat belt to be pulled out and fastened. However yesterday this did not work and i had a situation on my hands where i had the back seat all the way down and still can not get the seat belt to release. To make matters worse i could not get the back set to go back up because the seat belt was so tight. I contacted Chevrolet which was no help at all. The person I spoke to did not even know what i was talking about. How do you work for a company and not have any product knowledge. They just keep telling me to unfasten the seat belt and the seat would go back up. After several attempts to explain that the belt was bolted the the frame from under the seat and the retractor mechanism was located in the top of the seat i just called my local dealer ship and took the car to them. I got a call this morning and they advised the technician took the seat apart and released the retractor. They did not provide a cause or solution but did agree to order a new seat belt retractor and replace the old one.



Hello rickyraven,

I apologize on behalf of GM for your frustrating customer service experience and the inconvenience it caused. Please know that we strive to provide the highest level customer service. Hopefully, now since a new retractor will be installed your seat belt will work properly. If you have any additional concerns or questions, please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Vanessa
GM Customer Service (assisting Stacy)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Four year old granddaughter can buckle her own seat belt in her dad's Nitro, but can't in our Cruze, I have a hard time even doing that bend way over trying to use both hands. But at least she can unbuckle it. Yours must be a new problem. More reason to carry a sharp knife in the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't seen this in my Cruzen, but I have seen this issue with those stupid "locking" belt systems in other cars. The problem is usually that something has gotten into the belt tensioner gear that blocks the forward motion just enough to won't let it pull forward enough to release the gear latch. Usually it's food scraps from the kids. At least Chevy put ours up top.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I have this problem right now seat stuck forward not enough slack to get it unlocked and to right to even close it and I have 4 passengers to get in this **** thing thinking of cutting it and saying hey you sold me a P.O.S. seat belt and I already had them fix it before because no matter what I do it wouldn't relase


----------



## carinaalbertyn1983 (11 mo ago)

rickyravan said:


> Has anyone else encountered an issue with the rear middle seat belt not releasing. I have had this issue a couple of times and usually letting the back seat down provides enough slack to release and allow the seat belt to be pulled out and fastened. However yesterday this did not work and i had a situation on my hands where i had the back seat all the way down and still can not get the seat belt to release. To make matters worse i could not get the back set to go back up because the seat belt was so tight. I contacted Chevrolet which was no help at all. The person I spoke to did not even know what i was talking about. How do you work for a company and not have any product knowledge. They just keep telling me to unfasten the seat belt and the seat would go back up. After several attempts to explain that the belt was bolted the the frame from under the seat and the retractor mechanism was located in the top of the seat i just called my local dealer ship and took the car to them. I got a call this morning and they advised the technician took the seat apart and released the retractor. They did not provide a cause or solution but did agree to order a new seat belt retractor and replace the old one.


Hi.
This is exactly what happened to my Chevy Sonic yesterday afternoon. 
Nothing I do can release the belt. 
It's so tight that I can't put my backseat backwards again. Is there really no other way except to take the seat apart? That's a bit drastic. 
We've never had to use the middle seatbelt until now, so I'm flabbergasted on how this even happened.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carinaalbertyn1983 said:


> Hi.
> This is exactly what happened to my Chevy Sonic yesterday afternoon.
> Nothing I do can release the belt.
> It's so tight that I can't put my backseat backwards again. Is there really no other way except to take the seat apart? That's a bit drastic.
> We've never had to use the middle seatbelt until now, so I'm flabbergasted on how this even happened.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.









Center rear seatbelt locked - how to unlock?


The seatbelt for the center rear seat of my 2010 Malibu locked up after I moved it toward the left rear seat in order to make room for large items in the trunk. Now no matter what I do it stays locked, I can't pull it out further to move it back to its normal position even with a lot of...




www.chevymalibuforum.com


















How to Fix a Seat Belt That Won't Retract or Pull Out (Step-by-Step)


Probably everyone has experienced a seat belt that refuses to retract or pull out. Here's how to fix it yourself...




cartreatments.com


----------

